# Using Methylene blue, in fin rot.



## AndreDecasa (Apr 9, 2014)

My betta have fin rot, and i have methylene blue here.

My questions:

Will it stain plastic plants, clay ornaments, gravel, transparent plastic sponge filter and the the tank glass? If so can it be removed?

I was thinking of using 1 tsp Methylene blue for 7.5 gallon, is it right?


----------



## beautiful Betta (Sep 19, 2013)

If I remember correctly it might alter the colour slightly on silk plants and décor, it wont go that bluey/green of the actual product though. The glass will be fine, it might slightly discolour your aquarium seal if it is clear. After time It will fade.

I cant advise on the amount, it should give the dose rate on the bottle.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Yeah I would remove any decor you dot want stained. Like was said though, it's not going to turn anything blue but it'll give a blue hue.


----------



## AndreDecasa (Apr 9, 2014)

Thanks! I put the Methylene blue in my aquarium i use 1 half tsp for my 7.5 gal. cause the intructions said so,1 tsp per 10 gallon. Hopefully it kills that darn fin rot!


----------



## AndreDecasa (Apr 9, 2014)

tank looks light blue


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

In my experience the methylene Blue is best used outside the aquarium in short term fish baths. It does stain the aquarium and is hard on the beneficial bacteria and any live plants. For a bath you can dose at 2-3 drops per gallon for 20-30 minutes. Betta have a high tolerance to MB but the bath method works better because it is temporary. It will knock the socks off any fin rot after only a few baths. Throw the blue water out after the bath, and use his own tank water to start the bath.


----------



## AndreDecasa (Apr 9, 2014)

too late tho, i already put the MB on his main tank, I dont care if it stains the decors as others said it will fade overtime and I also have spare filter that has good bacteria I can use it after the treatment.


----------



## AndreDecasa (Apr 9, 2014)

I have question tho, do i have to water change the tank or leave the MB there for 1 week? then water change it 100%.


----------



## AndreDecasa (Apr 9, 2014)

I have good news! The shortening of his tail has stopped! since i put the MB lastnight.


----------



## AndreDecasa (Apr 9, 2014)

Heres the form.

Housing 
What size is your tank? 7.5 gal
What temperature is your tank? no heater yet, was thinking to not get one since I live in a tropical country.
Does your tank have a filter? Yes
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? There is, because my filter is also a aerator.
Is your tank heated? no heater yet, was thinking to not get one since I live in a tropical country.
What tank mates does your betta fish live with? Hes alone.

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish? Aqueon flakes.
How often do you feed your betta fish? 3 times a day. i feed him 2 flakes in one session.

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change? 1 week sometimes 2 weeks. because the filter I use is a 10 gal. filter.
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change? 100%
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change? Aquavigor chlorine eliminator & 1 tsp rock salt.

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters? I didnt test the water, yet in this aquarium.

Ammonia: N/A
Nitrite: N/A
Nitrate: N/A
pH: N/A
Hardness: N/A
Alkalinity: N/A

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed? Yes, the caudal fin looks isosceles trapezoid, instead of triangle, it might be the fin rot bacteria but it stopped since last night because i put the methylene blue last night. and hes anal fin is split might be cause of the old sharp decor i used.
How has your betta fish's behavior changed? No, not at all he swims like a mtherfker, literally hes so fast & he eats all i give him.
When did you start noticing the symptoms? Hmm 3 days ago.
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how? I treated him with Methylene blue, and 1 tsp rock salt.
Does your fish have any history of being ill? No
How old is your fish (approximately)? The petshop didnt tell me how old he is.


----------



## AndreDecasa (Apr 9, 2014)

heres some pic's of him, hope it works.


https://scontent-b-hkg.xx.fbcdn.net...534_387935094682341_6316490986584224500_n.jpg

https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd....389_387935151349002_7661128515335062759_n.jpg

https://scontent-b-hkg.xx.fbcdn.net...749_387935184682332_8170175176408285002_n.jpg


----------

